# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  غياب ريبري عن تدريبات البايرن

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

غياب ريبري عن تدريبات البايرن 		 		 			 				 				  غاب الخميس كلا من فرانك ريبري و شفاينشتايجر وكريستيان ليل لاعبي وسط الفريق البافاري عن تدريبات النادي الألماني و أكدت صحيفة سبوكس الألمانية أن كلا من شفانشتايجر و ليل تغيبوا بسبب الاصابة أما سبب غياب ريبري  فلا أحد يعرفه حتي الآن من قبل الصحيفة و لم يصدر السبب  من مسئولي النادي البافاري أو الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة الهولندي المحنك لويس فان جال مدرب ألكمار السابق .



منقول من هاي كوره

----------

